# washing your microfibre cloths



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

what do you detailers out there use to wash your microfibres?

i washed mine on a rinse only the other day, and now when trying to dry they seem to be useess, and leave water marks- well its either them at fault or the jew jetwash....

is it maybe because i just rinsed them all together- with polish-off cloths too?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

My professional detailer uses the cloths to clean and polish then they either get thrown away or get used to clean metal like exhausts or wheels then go in the bin.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I machine wash mine with non bio washing powder and with out softener


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I machine wash mine with non bio washing powder and with out softener


The same as, but I use liquid soap


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Same as yellow - I have a ton of the things (useful round the house as well as the car) and keep them all until I have a full load. Detergent but no softner and don't tumble dry either!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

SalsredTT said:


> Same as yellow - I have a ton of the things (useful round the house as well as the car) and keep them all until I have a full load. Detergent but no softner and don't tumble dry either!


I use non bio and no softener also.

Excuse my ignorance but why not tumble dry?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I machine wash mine with non bio washing powder and with out softener
> ...


Sorry I mean nonbiological washing liquid


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

They get all staticy (if that is a real word?!) and stick together!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Boil wash (really, really hot) with proper soap powder, no softener and line dry.
Make sure you clean out the powder tray too - any residue softener in there will affect the microfibres and cause them to absorb less.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

SalsredTT said:


> They get all staticy (if that is a real word?!) and stick together!


Right! I wondered if there was something more sinister!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I machine wash mine with non bio washing powder and with out softener


Hand wash mine with non bio (no softener) and then rinse in clean water before hanging on the line. After a while they get relegated to wheels, exhausts etc then binned...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys! A rinse only. Cycle on my.washer still goes through the tray so im guessing some softner ended up on them!

I'll thoroughly clean the washing a chime before I wash my cloths so that I can wash the car.......man this car care business is relentless!!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Boil wash (really, really hot) with proper soap powder, no softener and line dry.
> Make sure you clean out the powder tray too - any residue softener in there will affect the microfibres and cause them to absorb less.


Yep proper soap powder - I use Dreft but I don't use a boil wash. Also don't use any fabric conditioner.
Dry naturally on the line outside.
Ironing not required


----------

